# 14 weeks old police K-9 in training



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

check out this brave little malinois lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THMY4yJD7PI


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah the good ones come out of the box like that. Crank was doing that at 8 weeks even if you weren't moving.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Luv it but first though in my head is the my puppy bites threads!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Yeah the good ones come out of the box like that. Crank was doing that at 8 weeks even if you weren't moving.


I bet those sharp puppy teeth would still draw blood at 8 weeks old since he has the good genetic too


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep! That's pretty cool!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Love it! That little puppy is so determined and brave!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It took 2 weeks of consistent physical correction to get him to stop nailing people for no reason other than he wanted to bite. If he gets stimulated to this day he will redirect himself into biting anything that won't get him into big trouble.


People think dogs just bite out of fear or aggression or prey but some dogs just bite because they just love to bite and that's what they feel the need to do. As a puppy you'd pick him up and put him on the bed and he'd bite the bed pick him up put him on the couch and he'd nail the couch. As close to full grip as he could get and clamp on and hold till you pried him off.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Baillif, my dutchie is just like that too. Biting is fun and when he gets excited he loves for something to be in his mouth. I cringe to think of those trainers that say don't let them tug, it induces aggression, or some such nonsense. Needs to be directed and at times the urge needs to be capped until appropriate but it is what they love to do sometimes.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Reminds of the raptors on jurassic park that were trained with the clicker. He looks alot like my pup at that age even though it was in a playful way. He did that to my kids snow suit and shredded it. It temind me of those protective suits they wear. Needless to say he never did that again. Cant iimagine if it was encouraged.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

NOOO! TOOO CUTE! I watched it like 3 times. I love how he looks at the camera like "How'd I do?" XD


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

As soon as i get home from anywhere my puppy grabs the nearest possible anything and runs around me in circles or through my legs haha


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Great Video, can't wait to see him fully trained and in his prime..


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

DutchKarin said:


> Baillif, my dutchie is just like that too. * Biting is fun and when he gets excited he loves for something to be in his mouth. * I cringe to think of those trainers that say don't let them tug, it induces aggression, or some such nonsense. Needs to be directed and at times the urge needs to be capped until appropriate but it is what they love to do sometimes.


Yes! Was that a cat? Must bite something!


----------

